# 1/35 first season LIS flight figures



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

My camera can't seem to get a clear picture of the detail on these figures.
It does look like them, let me know if your interested.
[email protected] 


Chris


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent Chris!!Excellent!!:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John May said:


> My camera can't seem to get a clear picture of the detail on these figures.
> It does look like them, let me know if your interested.
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Is the Robot available as well?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

What I can see of the figures looks great ! Really need a robot figure to be complete. What kind of price are you asking ?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job! I'm interested and will be even more with the Robot in the pack.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Ditto me interested too!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Are these the old Lunar figures?


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are mine from the 80's. I still have them and would love another set as to do a better job now. Love them.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

scifimodelfan said:


> Here are mine from the 80's. I still have them and would love another set as to do a better job now. Love them.


Thanks for the picture scifimodelfan. :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

The Robot will be available as well.
Price is $35.00 + 6.00 shipping in the USA.
Paypal is [email protected] is also my email address.


Chris Larson
LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Chris, you are using the auto exposure setting on your camera. Since the figures are brightly lit against a black background, the auto-exposure is reading a large field of black and trying to expose correctly for that. This causes the figures to blow out. Use a light background instead, or put your exposure on manual and close the lens a stop. Another way is to zoom into the figure, and freeze the exposure on that, once the auto has got it, then zoom out to frame your image. That should bring out the details better.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

John May said:


> The Robot will be available as well.
> Price is $35.00 + 6.00 shipping in the USA.
> Paypal is [email protected] is also my email address.
> 
> ...


Chris

Thanks for the great news on the LIS figures sets by Lunar
I will be sure to pick up a couple of sets, by the way I was
Wondering about the outlook of some other lunar model kits
Such as;

16 Land Of The Giants Spindrift Spaceship
16 LOG interior kit 
LOG Spindrift crew figure set
16 Flying Sub
16 FS-1 interior kit
Time Tunnel Time complex
Lost in Space The derelict
Lost In space chariot figures in parkas 
16 Fantastic Voyage Voyager 

Since you have all the molds can we expect the near release of these
Lunar Models kits? If so what ordering time frame or we looking at.



Fortress


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Fortress 
I hope to have more coming out soon.
Here are a few pictures of the 1/35 scale figures and robot.


Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

John May said:


> Thanks Fortress
> I hope to have more coming out soon.
> Here are a few pictures of the 1/35 scale figures and robot.
> 
> ...



John very nice! Want more friend good stuff. Loved Lunar Models
Very happy you brought it back.

Fortress


----------

